# lemon law lawyers



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

looking for a lemon law lawyer in miami florida.


----------



## Ricobob (Jun 25, 2017)

Here are a couple of informative web sites re: "Lemon Laws"


https://www.dmv.org/automotive-law/lemon-law.php

https://www.edmunds.com/auto-warrant...k-with-it.html


----------

